# Lionel Steam Engine question, engine numbers



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

First off, all I know about lionel steam engines is I have two, both post war a 2026 and 8403. They both have their pluses and minuses.

My 8403 has very good pulling power. I looked at its price guide and it is not worth a whole lot. My 2026 is more visually appealing with its 2-6-4 then the 8403 4-4-2. 

Did Lionel offer any engines similar in power capasity to my 8403 that had 6 middle wheels? 

I would like to get a second engine similar to my 8403 to modify. Are their any engine numbers similar to my 8403 (same vintage and engine, slightly different body). I need to stay with O-27 engines due to layout (I don't have a lot of space). My 8026 is heavyer, but the 8403 out pulls it. Both engines have been cleaned and are working well. 

I can find similar engines on Ebay, but not knowing engine numbers I am basically in the dark.


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

On a side note, the 8403 is not from the postwar era but from the MPC era (70-86) when Lionel was being operated by General Mills...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Blk,

If you like the postwar Lionel theme, you might want to poke around these two websites below. Both will give you nice descriptions of the various locos that Lionel offered ...

http://www.postwarlionel.com/steam.html

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionellocomotives.htm

I use these two websites a lot ... great resources for loco, car, accessory info.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You also need to go to a good train show. That way you see prices and mechandise. Then compare notes about what is on ebay.
The 8402 may have a rubber tire. This is the big pulling secret.


The 8o's offered DC motors that used DC transformers. It wasn't till later that the elcetronic eunit surfaced to run the DC motor on AC. The you have to decide on a cast or plastic shell.

So beware there are many options on engines so you should know what you are buying.

OOPs it is DC with the E unit. THe engines to look for are 8213,8214,8402,8403,8616,8617. These are covered by the same manual. If you got Lionel supplements 1-9 see page 128 of acrbat or 3-19 of the manual.


----------



## lionelsuperotrack (Nov 12, 2010)

tjcruiser said:


> Blk,
> 
> If you like the postwar Lionel theme, you might want to poke around these two websites below. Both will give you nice descriptions of the various locos that Lionel offered ...
> 
> ...


There are some excellent post was steamers that: 6-8-6 Steam Turbine #681 has magnetraction and is a good puller; 2046, 2055, 665 Small Hudson's 4-6-4 all with magnetraction. Look at them on the postwar list above. All are in the $150 to $250 price range depending on condition. All will last forever with routine maintenance. Your 2026 does not have magnetraction and though I don't know 100% would think your 8403 has a traction tire which will pull well. I think all the steamers I mentioned are comparable in appearance to your 2026 which by the way is a very nice locomotive.

Mike


----------



## Blk69 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes, my 8403 has a traction tire that I recently replaced. Didn't know it was MPC, not post war. Isn't MPC when lionel produced their generally lower quality items? My 8403 will out pull my 8026. That is swaping tenders, my 8026 came with a whistler and it is heavy! Much better then the sound of steam unit I got with the 8403 (to light). I have tried putting rocks in it, but they tend to shift and are cause me problems. 

I will keep an eye out for the engine number listed above. Thanks


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Blk69 said:


> Isn't MPC when lionel produced their generally lower quality items?


Correct


----------

